# Viewing Guest / YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I see from time to time on the site we have some non Members viewing the post from the Florida Forum . Please join in especially if you are local and have info that can help someone out or if you have report's or past fishing expieriances anywhere in the Sunshine State .Some of us might think we know it all but most of us are full of it.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

What Koz said!


----------



## hls (Oct 26, 2003)

*bags packed*

Got all my gear packed an airline ticket rdy to go. Should be fishing at manatee hammock around 6 pm. Hopefully the weather will cooperate. I see a slight cold front has blown in. Might wait till Sunday. Won't have daily access to a computer, but will try to give an updates from a family PC. Till then....HLS


----------



## eric-k (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey folks. New memeber, but long time reader. I am guilty of being one of those non-members that veiw the Florida Forum that Kozlow is talking about, so I decided to join in. My father in law goes down to Titusville every February and stays for the month. I spoke with him a few days ago and he gave me the fishing report, so I thought I would share it. He said that he has been catching more fish than he knows what to do with at Playalinda and in the Mosquito lagoon. He has been catching reds, trout, whitting and blues. He told me that he caught a 52 inch red last week in the Lagoon. The sad thing is, is that I am usually down there with him helping catch those fish, but I am stuck here in North Caroilna up to my knees in snow. It just makes me :barf: sick. I plan on going down on the 21st through the 27th of next month and will be staying at Satellite Beach. We normally stay in Titusville with the in laws, but this year we are on our own and decided to stay at the beach. I hope I will have as much luck as my Father in law has had.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks eric-k for joining in and Welcome to the Forum. Hope you do well when you come to Satellite Beach to wet some lines .
Good Luck and thanks for the report .


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

*First post from Venice/Englewood area*

The Venice jettys have a good sheepshesd run on now. Best bait is sand fleas. Also some Macs and a redfish now and then. A few pompano have been caught,but not to many. I don't fish the jettys much. I just go there to take a brake from wad fishing and fishing in my boat. My boat is in the shop right now. I'll be in action again soon. Will keep in touch.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Welcome to the Forum andypat , and a big thanks for the info we appreciate it .


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

A hardy welcome to andypat and eric-k, Welcome to the Boards.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

kewl , from them pix of the fish,s look like she might got the biggest on the betting mans eye  hey . Was that a shark you just released ? I couldt tell from the pix; , but sumptn tells me that gator wont mechanical  gud pictures


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Koz,actually*

This is my first visit to the Fla forum,not a local,just a Carolina kinda guy..  *BUT I do fish the Keys* almost every yr recently..I've been there probably 15 times. Used to fish Islamorada with my own boat and would go with a guide named Vic Gaspeny,good friend and guide for tarpon and bones. Caught a few tarpon and some bones and one 35lb permit out of my boat just "stumbling my way through" the fishing down there. Now I go with another friend of mine Pat Bracher in Kujo Key last trip,4 grand slams,3 in one day!! The baracuda,bonefishing,permit,tarpon is some of the best in the world down there,I'm here to tell ya..  

Anyone interested in visiting near Key West might want to check out this link..

http://fishovertime.com/index.php

Great checking in,Koz,going to read some more post and find out about the "other areas" in FLA,as I have only gone to the bottom of the state in the past..


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks for the link Drumdum . Stop in any time , we can always use your knowledge and experience. Signed up for the Email List for Fishing Updates.
.


----------



## Stuart (Oct 13, 2003)

I have to admit I too have been monitoring the postings without offering info back. I appologise. Well here's my report for Sunday 2/29/04. Melbourne Pier 7:00am to 9:00am Nothing doing. saw 1 keeper trout caught but I had no hits on the trusty D.O.A shrimp. Left and went to Ballard Park. 4 trout all released. very slow bite. Left and went to Jetty Park. Nothing but cold up there. Left and went back to the Melbourne Pier. 1 more trout once again released to fight another day. Left to aquire dinner the conventional way. 

Well there it is my first report. I will attempt to submit more and hopefully polish them to sound more competent.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Stuart do not have to be polished in any way shape or form .
Just the facts.  Welcome to the Forum and Good Luck out there. Thanks again for Posting your report .


----------



## Guy F (Mar 2, 2004)

*Hey Koz*

You talked me in to it. I've gone from a lurking non-member to a lurking member. I'll let y'all know when the surf fishing heats up in NE Florida. 

See y'all out there,

Guy F


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks Guy F for any imput from NE Florida .


----------



## Jeff Rafter (Feb 18, 2003)

I, too, am a lurker, who is interested in the surf fishing to the south of me, as it is a precursor in the Spring to what I might soon expect in my home waters of Flagler County. I primarily fish the beaches between Vilano inlet to the north and CNS to the south. We have a good group of local surf fishers like Guy F. (above) in NE Florida, and from time to time some will make the road trip to your area Koz. 

I'll make it a point to post here as well as on the other boards that I frequent.

I don't see much about the Pompano down your way on the board, but the unofficial reports we get suggest that the fish are plentiful.


----------



## Jeff Rafter (Feb 18, 2003)

Koz,

I pass from [email protected] -- He would like to participate on this board, but everytime he attempts to post or send you an e-mail, he get's a "you don't have permission" response. When he tries to register, he gets a "you are already registered as Creek" response. Please contact him at the aforementioned e-mail address.

I understand his frustration, because I had similar problems getting into the net, which relegated me to "Lurker" status for a long while.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey welcome to the forum Jeff. I sent an E Mail to the mentioned address and hopefully that will take care of it . And for who ever is having a problem in the future , My E mail address is [email protected] if you need to get a hold of me ever . Hope this helps out and thanks for the info on your area and we all appreciate it Jeff . Don't be a lurker anymore join in . Good Luck out there .


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Sorry Koz,

Had a few computer issue's to deal with...3 download trojan's!

I now know about hidden files, turn recovery off, and "safe mode"...lol:barf: 

Nothing to report in the last few weeks...but I did finally clean up a few of my rods!


----------

